# Just a tracking brag!



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Soooo fun! Hey, you should come out and stay with me and do our club's February test:

TRACKING TESTS


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats That is great that you doing some activities with your Spoo


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!! It is a blast!

Carol, i would LOVE to come out and stay with you! BUT, Riley already has his TD and TDX titles which is what the test is for! He is not ready to take the VST test yet (which is in a few days anyways). Are you going to go watch the test? It is really fun to follow behind and observe a test!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Can't go this weekend because I'll be in NY with my son looking at a college. I hope to attend the February test, though.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Yay Riley! Yay you! So glad you're getting back on track


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

That's awesome, my husband really wants to try tracking with his dog. He doesn't love the confirmation, grooming, showing I am having him do with her(well he says he doesn't but I catch him being pretty competitive at the show, but really he has a desire to do the tracking. Our classes are only on Sundays and about 45 min. away so we haven't tried it with her yet. What are some of the exercises you first start to learn in tracking? Is there something we can be doing at home as a precursor? She seems to have a better "nose" than our other dogs.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

KM, this thread has alot of tracking information in it. Let me know if you have any other questions on getting started!!

http://www.poodleforum.com/24-performance-agility-obedience-hunting/8732-does-anyone-track-their-poo.html


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Wooo hooo so excited for you bigpoodleperson!!! You described it perfectly 'like a string pulling his nose'! MAGIC!!! 

 Great feeling you just gave me!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aw I am proud of him too!!  Long over due. I am so happy your both back out and at it again. Good luck going forward.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!!  I even heard my instructor going "wow" under her breath at him!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> KM, this thread has alot of tracking information in it. Let me know if you have any other questions on getting started!!
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/24-performance-agility-obedience-hunting/8732-does-anyone-track-their-poo.html


Ha ha, thanks I'm so glad Riley did so well. Hopefully there will be no more limping.


----------

